# Indy Slots South in Indianapolis



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Indy Slots, 5135 S. Emerson Ave. Indianapolis, IN 46237,
now has outdoor racing for onroad, offroad, AND dirt oval. Call for more details at 317-787-(SLOTS) 7568.

Saturdays are offroad electric and nitro

Sundays are asphalt parking lot, both oval and on-road, electric and nitro. The more people show, the bigger the track gets, plus electricity and indoor pits if you want it.

Practice starts at 11:00, racing at 1, weather permitting.


----------

